# Autogas/LPG Sources for members



## maingate (May 30, 2015)

I have had a bit of a struggle for a refill in Scotland. I used t'internet (UKLPG and other sources) and found the information to be out of date and pretty useless. The LPG POI's on my Tom Tom are oldish and out of date. It seems to me that up to date info about filling stations is a myth. Add into the equation that BP garages appear to be ditching Autogas then we may have a bit of a problem, remembering that many members have installed refillable systems. I visited 4 'sources' yesterday before I got a refill.

I am proposing that members give details of a source near them or one that they have used recently and we can have a better source of accurate information.

I will start it with Morrisons Supermarket, Falkirk.

Please add to the list.

Thanks.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 30, 2015)

*Penwortham and Leyland*

Preston Calor Gas.
Factory Lane Ind. Est.
Penwortham.
Preston.
PR1 9UT.
01772 751762


Petromex Service Station. ( Booths )
Millbrook Way.
Penwortham.
Preston.
PR1 0XW.
01772 750391


Morrrisons.
Olympian Way.
Leyland.
PR25 3UR.
01772 426387


----------



## snowbirds (May 30, 2015)

*Lpg*

Hi maingate,

I had problems on the south coast so here's one==Morrisions Littlehampton Hawthorn road Wick.

Snowbirds.:dance:





maingate said:


> I have had a bit of a struggle for a refill in Scotland. I used t'internet (UKLPG and other sources) and found the information to be out of date and pretty useless. The LPG POI's on my Tom Tom are oldish and out of date. It seems to me that up to date info about filling stations is a myth. Add into the equation that BP garages appear to be ditching Autogas then we may have a bit of a problem, remembering that many members have installed refillable systems. I visited 4 'sources' yesterday before I got a refill.
> 
> I am proposing that members give details of a source near them or one that they have used recently and we can have a better source of accurate information.
> 
> ...


----------



## Izzy (May 30, 2015)

Can do better than just text (i think) Total seem to have losts of LPG in UK. No probs filling up. 62p per L
Norwich, Thickthorn Services, Total Fuel Station.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.6026134,1.2228644,16z?hl=en


----------



## vwalan (May 30, 2015)

bp garage in fort william .


----------



## DavidB963 (May 30, 2015)

Here are some near me

Ballindalloch Shop Filling Station, Ballindalloch, Moray
Dulnain Bridge Garage, Grantown on Spey, Moray
Seapark Filling Station, Kinloss, Moray

Dave


----------



## DavidB963 (May 30, 2015)

And some more

Asda Bridge of Dee, Aberdeen, Aberdeenshire
Ashgrove Filling Station, Keith, Aberdeenshire
BP Dyce Service Station, Dyce, Aberdeenshire
Fiddes Bridge Services, Laurenkirk, Aberdeenshire
Gaulds Gas, Inverurie, Aberdeenshire
Lonenwell Garage, Aberdeen, Aberdeenshire
Peterhead Motors, Peterhead, Aberdeenshire
Portsoy Motors, Portsoy, Aberdeenshire
Shell Don, Aberdeen, Aberdeenshire
Shell Wellington, Aberdeen, Aberdeenshire
Turriff Service Station, Turriff, Aberdeenshire
Watermill Service Station, Aberdeen, Aberdeenshire


----------



## maingate (May 30, 2015)

vwalan said:


> bp garage in fort william .



BP seem to have a rolling programme of removing LPG Alan. Keep us updated if it is removed.


*Could other members try to keep the info current by letting us know if LPG has been removed from the list. Thanks.*


----------



## bill scouse (May 30, 2015)

Texaco Portway Frome Somerset.


----------



## vwalan (May 30, 2015)

maingate said:


> BP seem to have a rolling programme of removing LPG Alan. Keep us updated if it is removed.
> 
> 
> *Could other members try to keep the info current by letting us know if LPG has been removed from the list. Thanks.*



yes will try. i only know as my mate lives up there in his truck and uses the bp ,and another place . when i speak to him will get more info.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 30, 2015)

Locks 
Shell garage
5 miles South of Hereford on A465 (also a water tap POI)


----------



## Sky (May 30, 2015)

There's a FillLPG app on Android that's great and it's updated daily. 

Don't know about IOS.


----------



## The Sheriff (May 30, 2015)

Filled up yesterday at GT Gas near festival park in Stoke on Trent at 47p per litre the cheapest I know of.


----------



## champstar (May 30, 2015)

Shell Garage at Borestone Roundabout Stirling

Another Shell Garage on A9 across from which used to be the Little Chef services

One in Oban on main road near to Co-op.

There is/used to be one in Benderloch at Tralee Holiday park but dont know if still there and home welcoming they are to motorhomes filling up.

The Co-op in Broadford Isle of Skye

Campbells, Tannery Lane Stornaway


----------



## andyjanet (May 30, 2015)

Shell thrapston Northants a14/a605 also shell a1 southbound buckden Cambridgeshire, also reading services m4 east bound also m3 southbound services between 4and Basingstoke can't remember the name sorry, admin poi can these be made into a poi file for iOS  please please please android have a good one but iOS one is crap


----------



## tobym (May 30, 2015)

Bp , south st , glasgow

Asda , Helen st , glasgow


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (May 30, 2015)

Shell Station in Nairn Scotland

P J Grant & Sons
Petrol Station
Address: Forres Road, Nairn IV12 5QE
Phone:01667 452243

Also outside Water tap and toilets

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...1s0x4885801dd98db7a1:0x1aeacce62b7ae5!6m1!1e1


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 30, 2015)

Shell Garage A1 (Northbound) High Bowes Moor, Scotch Corner.  Last used April 2015.  The A1 here is being upgraded to motorway by 2016   Still open at present
Calor Depot, Port Clarence (North end of Transporter Bridge), Teesside. A1046, Last used May 2015   5% VAT for domestic use (with an account) but cash sales only
Grizebeck Filling Station, Kirkby in Furness, Cumbria, LA17 7XH    A595/A5092 junction.  Last used 30/05/2015   5% VAT for domestic use
A167 (A1(M) Junction 59)  Newton Park Services, Aycliffe, County Durham.  Last used April 2015
Villa Real Garage, Leadgate, Consett Co. Durham.  A692.  I have been refused here by an attendant who refused to allow Motorhomes/Caravettes to use the pump.  (RONTEC)
Texaco Garage on A2 before Upper Hambledown heading for Dover   N 51.28755 E001.01115  Last used October 2014 (RONTEC)
Morrisons, Barrow in Furness


----------



## Rod (May 30, 2015)

Do any members know is it would be possible to fill the motorhome from the gas supply at home?

I assume that the gas n the main is still liquid but my be at the wrong pressure but it would be easy to do if the pressures were correct


----------



## Canalsman (May 30, 2015)

Sky said:


> There's a FillLPG app on Android that's great and it's updated daily.
> 
> Don't know about IOS.



This is excellent and accurate - highly recommended.

Their website is the data source, so if you don't have an Android phone I would look there for info ...

FillLPG.co.uk - Your LPG Filling station map


----------



## maingate (May 30, 2015)

POI Admin said:


> This is excellent and accurate - highly recommended.
> 
> Their website is the data source, so if you don't have an Android phone I would look there for info ...
> 
> FillLPG.co.uk - Your LPG Filling station map



This site might be more up to date but is still not accurate. I just checked the BP Eastgate garage in Grangemouth (just off M9) and it is showing as a source. When we called in yesterday, I was told that they no longer supplied LPG. This is why I have started this thread.


----------



## QFour (May 30, 2015)

Rod said:


> Do any members know is it would be possible to fill the motorhome from the gas supply at home?
> 
> I assume that the gas n the main is still liquid but my be at the wrong pressure but it would be easy to do if the pressures were correct



Surprised no one has thought of that. You could make Millions of ££££££ with an idea like that.

Know it's been done before have a look Here

You may need to alter you gas locker slightly .... :idea-007: 

..


----------



## barryd (May 30, 2015)

The thing is though any list just like the websites will be out of date pretty quickly unless people update it and it needs to be in a searchable database that can be easily updated by the members.  Contact numbers I think are a good idea as well.  If I am stuck for LPG like we were in Flamborough recently I called the garage 8 miles up the road and checked they had some before wasting my time traveling. 

Its a good idea but a list in a thread is no good.  It needs compiling into something searchable and amendable.  If thats possible on here then it would be useful, probably in conjunction with the site mentioned earlier.  Even a spreadsheet that could be downloaded and searchable offline would be a good asset.


----------



## Talbot (May 30, 2015)

*LPG POI's for all Europe*

I've downloaded all of Europe LPG stations into my TomTom. It works for me.

LPG Stations in Europe - myLPG.eu


----------



## maingate (May 30, 2015)

barryd said:


> The thing is though any list just like the websites will be out of date pretty quickly unless people update it and it needs to be in a searchable database that can be easily updated by the members.  Contact numbers I think are a good idea as well.  If I am stuck for LPG like we were in Flamborough recently I called the garage 8 miles up the road and checked they had some before wasting my time traveling.
> 
> Its a good idea but a list in a thread is no good.  It needs compiling into something searchable and amendable.  If thats possible on here then it would be useful, probably in conjunction with the site mentioned earlier.  Even a spreadsheet that could be downloaded and searchable offline would be a good asset.



When I was in the Stirling area Barry, I searched online on the LPG websites. Even then, 2 of the phone numbers listed were incorrect. One did not exist and the other was a residential number.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 31, 2015)

maingate said:


> When I was in the Stirling area Barry, I searched online on the LPG websites. Even then, 2 of the phone numbers listed were incorrect. One did not exist and the other was a residential number.



I also had problems with the listed phone numbers.   A one listed for Darlington no longer existed incorporated into Calor Bishop Auckland and only bottles sold.   The number still rang but the premises were 20 miles apart.  Phoned a Garage in Newton Aycliffe   The person I spoke to say they did sell Autogas.  Arrived at the premises only to find the whole forecourt had been removed about 8 year before.  (Temporary staff on Christmas switchboard.)

The best way is for members to let other know of closures and other issues such as I listed ie 5% VAT available.


----------



## Buster3861 (May 31, 2015)

*Lpg in renfrewshire scotland*

ASDA in Linwood has LPG.


----------



## barryd (May 31, 2015)

John Thompson said:


> I also had problems with the listed phone numbers.   A one listed for Darlington no longer existed incorporated into Calor Bishop Auckland and only bottles sold.   The number still rang but the premises were 20 miles apart.  Phoned a Garage in Newton Aycliffe   The person I spoke to say they did sell Autogas.  Arrived at the premises only to find the whole forecourt had been removed about 8 year before.  (Temporary staff on Christmas switchboard.)
> 
> *The best way is for members to let other know of closures and other issues* such as I listed ie 5% VAT available.



Yes its a good idea but as I mentioned it needs to be in some kind of searchable database not just a thread otherwise its pointless people just posting about changes etc.


----------



## maingate (May 31, 2015)

barryd said:


> Yes its a good idea but as I mentioned it needs to be in some kind of searchable database not just a thread otherwise its pointless people just posting about changes etc.



We need someone with a bit of IT knowledge Barry.

Do you know anybody like that? 

I am not sure if I have a spreadsheet on my netbook (never needed one now that I am retired) but I can check. Someone may have a better idea.


----------



## Deleted member 30249 (May 31, 2015)

not sure if link has been posted

FillLPG.co.uk - Your LPG Filling station map


----------



## andyjanet (May 31, 2015)

Ottershaw Guildford rd shell garage Surrey just off jct 11 m25 would be tight for large rvs would say 8meters no problem


----------



## vwalan (May 31, 2015)

fort william .. seems the other garage is gleaner garage on the inverness road ..74p a ltr .
but bp is a bit further on and still do gas at 57p a ltr . bob says he filled last week at the bp. 




in roche cornwall flogas have a autogas pump at victoria ind estate . cant miss it by the new service station and the wind mills . cant give a price as i dont know it . 
cant fill my gas bottle there but get incredible good price on 19kg bottles . exchange instead.


----------



## john ross (May 31, 2015)

*lpg*

BP
Standish 
Wigan
near jonction 27 M6


Shell
junction Wigan rd/Beaumont rd
Bolton:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 31, 2015)

Morrisons bathgate
Bp Carlisle road roundabout Airdrie
Shell forth road bridge


----------



## barryd (May 31, 2015)

maingate said:


> We need someone with a bit of IT knowledge Barry.
> 
> Do you know anybody like that?
> 
> I am not sure if I have a spreadsheet on my netbook (never needed one now that I am retired) but I can check. Someone may have a better idea.



Its the sort of thing I would have done 20 years ago but Im a bit rusty now and not at all up to speed with server side databases which is what it would be.

I might have a play around with the data thats already "out there" and see what I can put together offline then maybe Phil can do something with it I dunno.


----------



## Ironjaws (May 31, 2015)

Another source:-

Thames service station on the Oban road just out of Lochgilhead, Argyll. Yesterday 69.9p/litre


----------



## runnach (Jun 1, 2015)

Rod said:


> Do any members know is it would be possible to fill the motorhome from the gas supply at home?
> 
> I assume that the gas n the main is still liquid but my be at the wrong pressure but it would be easy to do if the pressures were correct



I am assumingby gas supply at home you mean lpg in tanks not natural gas? Natural gas won't work, operates at a different pressure more importantly every appliance would require re jetting.

If you are talking bulk tanks, then in theory would be possible. not so sure I would want to try it though, the legalities I suspect are questionable for a start, you would have  to be filling from the hp side which is even more complicated. 

Channa


----------



## wildcampnewbie (Jun 1, 2015)

*Why re-invent the wheel?*



POI Admin said:


> This is excellent and accurate - highly recommended.
> 
> Their website is the data source, so if you don't have an Android phone I would look there for info ...
> 
> FillLPG.co.uk - Your LPG Filling station map



As admin has said this is a very good app provided for us already.

If WC members took the time to register (free) then update the lpg site status and prices themselves it would better for everyone.

It works, I added the lochgilphead one myself back in 2012 when I was up that way and struggling to find lpg for my car. 

The registration page is here FillLPG.co.uk - Your LPG Filling station map

The add a new site page is here  http://www.filllpg.co.uk/add1.php


----------



## barryd (Jun 1, 2015)

wildcampnewbie said:


> As admin has said this is a very good app provided for us already.
> 
> If WC members took the time to register (free) then update the lpg site status and prices themselves it would better for everyone.
> 
> ...



This is a good point.  I didnt realise you could register and update stuff on that site.  I agree.  Why re-invent the wheel?


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 1, 2015)

This is one of the beauties of the internet - crowd-sourced information


----------



## MikeH (Jun 1, 2015)

Rod said:


> Do any members know is it would be possible to fill the motorhome from the gas supply at home?
> 
> I assume that the gas n the main is still liquid but my be at the wrong pressure but it would be easy to do if the pressures were correct



Your domestic gas supply has very different properties to lpg (liquefied petroleum gas) making it unsuitable for filling bottles. Even if you managed to do that, you`d have to re-jet all of your appliances.


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 1, 2015)

Google Maps SHELL Garage Thomas Lewis Way Swaythling Southampton  currently 60.9 p per litre.
Easy access to LPG pump


----------



## maingate (Jun 6, 2015)

wildcampnewbie said:


> *As admin has said this is a very good app provided for us already*.
> 
> If WC members took the time to register (free) then update the lpg site status and prices themselves it would better for everyone.
> 
> ...


*
And as I have already found out the hard way, they ARE NOT accurate.

*I have double checked these sites on filling stations that no longer sell LPG. If you had read my opening post you would have noted that I had to visit 4 locations (listed on these websites) before I finally found some LPG. The other 3 had stopped selling it. So the view of these websites being accurate is wrong.

It is alright asking people to keep the information up to date but half of drivers cannot be bothered to use their indicators, never mind go online and enter information to keep these sites up to date. Nevertheless, I will add another website with hundreds of (alleged) up to date providers of LPG. It is Companies and Counties offering LPG Autogas | goLPG. If you know where they are, you will eventually get a fill

I also notice that members have given details of Shell Garages for LPG. I have had a number of fills in them but have also been refused as their rules state that NO bottles (refillable or not) can be filled on their forecourts. I do not wish to start a separate debate on Shell, next time you fill up, read their rules pertaining to LPG, it is usually on a big board near the pump.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Jim (Maingate)

I think the answer is an external filler point.  I have not had any problems filling my tank (85 litre) at any Shell outlet.  Opening locker doors is an invite for the operator to check that bottles are not being filled. The regulations say the tanks should be non removable, however staff are not trained to know the difference between tanks that look like bottles and returnable bottles.   

I have however been refused in the UK, Italy and France simply because it was a camping car.


----------

